# Panda kidded! Twins!!



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Panda kidded today with twins... a buck and a doe!! :leap: Both kids are doing very well and so is momma! I had to bring the doe inside for a bit to get her stronger before placing her back out with her family as she is tiny. The size difference is incredible, the buck is 3 times his sisters size. The picture below will show it what I mean.
The buckling looks just like his sire Kiwi being a Chamoise in color and the doe resembles her granddam Finale, black with some white.
These babies are just gorgeous. The long wait was well worth it.

So on day 150 I would like to introduce to you Panda's babies...









Dry pictures coming soon!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Wow! Look at the difference! :shocked: 

That little buckling...you don't need him...just pop him in an envelope and mail him over here, mmk?

:ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Tina -- wow tiny girl :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww, but were gonna need dry and fluffy pics of theose two. big size difference huh?!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

wow.. i've only ever had one doeling that tiny... i love the buck! i'm a sucker for chammys


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

teehee,so cute! the doeling's ears look as long as her whole body!

LW


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

How cute! That little girl needs to come sit in my rocker with me.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I hope that baby can fight off her brother foe some milk. She is going to need some extra TLC.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh my they are adorable! the little doeling is so tiny! How cute. Congrats!! 

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------

